# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Çka është Bektashizmi?

## Elytony

*Cilin menhexh(metodologji) e ndjek komuniteti bektashi edhe a është bektashizmi në ndonjë Fe apo vet është Fe???!*

----------


## kleadoni

Po merr e lexo ne nenforumin e bektashizmit e do i japesh pergj pyetjes tende.

----------


## Elytony

> Po merr e lexo ne nenforumin e bektashizmit e do i japesh pergj pyetjes tende.


*Nuk e sheh pyetjen time apo bëhesh se nuk e sheh??! 

Unë meç lexova diçka edhe pyeta se çka saktësishtë është bektashizmi Fe apo jo?!*

----------


## kleadoni

> *Nuk e sheh pyetjen time apo bëhesh se nuk e sheh??! 
> 
> Unë meç lexova diçka edhe pyeta se çka saktësishtë është bektashizmi Fe apo jo?!*


Po pyetjes tende iu pergjigja edhe une se nuk e shpika vete. Ti ne fillim pyete c'metodologji ndjek bektashizmi... gje qe mund t'a kuptosh ne ato tema qe te permenda une. Ndersa per pjesen tjeter te pyetjes, prape se prape del ne perfundim duke lexuar mbi ate fe.... e ja edhe pergjigja nga ana ime! Bektashizmi eshte nje sekt i fese myslimane (ashtu si synitet jane edhe bektashinjt)

----------


## Elytony

*Ah,elhamdulilah që jeni muslimanë...sepse ajo më interesoi mua.*

----------


## kleadoni

> *Ah,elhamdulilah që jeni muslimanë...sepse ajo më interesoi mua.*


E sheh qe i re pyetjes nga kina...sikur t'a dija qe doje te dilje ketu. E pastaj me thua mua qe nuk iu pergj pyetjes tende!!  :xx:

----------


## Elytony

> E sheh qe i re pyetjes nga kina...sikur t'a dija qe doje te dilje ketu. E pastaj me thua mua qe nuk iu pergj pyetjes tende!!


*I rash sepse ka thënë pejgamberi s.a.w.s.:"Shkoni deri në Kinë për dije",prandaj nëse ka diçka të keqe vetëm urdhëroni i nderuar!*

----------


## kleadoni

> *I rash sepse ka thënë pejgamberi s.a.w.s.:"Shkoni deri në Kinë për dije",prandaj nëse ka diçka të keqe vetëm urdhëroni i nderuar!*


Jo i nderuar, s'kam asgje! Thjesht, sa rri e komenton ketu ne forum, shko me te vertete ne Kine meqe te paska thene pejgamberi s.a.w.s.
Ndoshta, pas kthimit do i kesh marre ato dije qe te bejne te flasesh troç, te thuash ndonje koment pa qene nevoja te thuash: keshtu thuhet ne Kuran, keshtu tha pejgamberi etj etj. 
Mesoni te flisni ne baze te llogjikes suaj e jo duke u bazuar ne ate qe kane thene "idhujt" tuaj.

----------


## Elytony

> Jo i nderuar, s'kam asgje! Thjesht, sa rri e komenton ketu ne forum, shko me te vertete ne Kine meqe te paska thene pejgamberi s.a.w.s.
> Ndoshta, pas kthimit do i kesh marre ato dije qe te bejne te flasesh troç, te thuash ndonje koment pa qene nevoja te thuash: keshtu thuhet ne Kuran, keshtu tha pejgamberi etj etj. 
> Mesoni te flisni ne baze te llogjikes suaj e jo duke u bazuar ne ate qe kane thene "idhujt" tuaj.


Çdo organizat,çdo shoqatë etj. ka normat dhe ligjet e saj,njeriu nëse do të hyj në të i pranon dhe futet në njëren nga to e që pastaj ka përgjegjësi ndaj saj...e kështu qëndron puna edhe me Islamin.
Nëse do të inkuadrohesh aty i pranon normat e tij,pastaj *ke edhe përgjegjësi* ndaj tij  duke i kryer obligimet që ke ndaj Islamit.
Prandaj edhe  juve duhet të jeni përkrahës i *dy burimeve kryesore të Islamit i nderuar,Kur'anit dhe Hadithit të saktë...*

SELAM!

----------


## Bel ami

> Çdo organizat,çdo shoqatë etj. ka normat dhe ligjet e saj,njeriu nëse do të hyj në të i pranon dhe futet në njëren nga to e që pastaj ka përgjegjësi ndaj saj...e kështu qëndron puna edhe me Islamin.
> Nëse do të inkuadrohesh aty i pranon normat e tij,pastaj *ke edhe përgjegjësi* ndaj tij  duke i kryer obligimet që ke ndaj Islamit.
> Prandaj edhe  juve duhet të jeni përkrahës i *dy burimeve kryesore të Islamit i nderuar,Kur'anit dhe Hadithit të saktë...*
> 
> SELAM!


Pse ka Hadithe fallco? Nese ka kush i deklaron si fallco?

----------


## Elytony

> Pse ka Hadithe fallco? Nese ka kush i deklaron si fallco?


Po ka Hadithe të dobëta e të shpikura o vëllau im,e si t'mos ketë kur Islami i ka armiqtë e vet të cilët punojnë për t'na pshtjellur punët në Fenë tonë.
E gjithë kjo bëhet për të krijuar sa më shumë grupacione,mendime dhe kështu të krijojnë përqarje mes muslimanëve dhe mes vet parimeve Islame. Prandaj ka shumë hadithe të shpikura që bien në kundërshtim me vet mesazhin e Muhammedit salAll-llahu alejhi we selem,me vet fjalët kur'anore p.sh. etj.

Nëse ka hadithe të shpikura,atëherë* studiuesit e Hadithit* i deklarojnë ato me argumente mjaftë të qarta.
Kjo vëllau im,sepse shpikja në hadith është bërë që moti dhe ka krijuar përqarje që nga koha e halifëve si Aliu r.a. p.sh.,pastaj juve e dini mirë ndodhin e Umerit r.a....E gjithë kjo shkaku i ndarjeve në grupacione dhe mendime të ndryshme.

SELAM!

----------


## Linë

> *I rash sepse ka thënë pejgamberi s.a.w.s.:"Shkoni deri në Kinë për dije",prandaj nëse ka diçka të keqe vetëm urdhëroni i nderuar!*



”Kërkoni dituri qoftë edhe në Kinë!” 
Muhadithi Albani e ka klasifikuar hadithin si të shpikur. Shih“Silsiletul ehadith ed-Daife uel Meudua”.
 :buzeqeshje:

----------

